
The tech insiders who fear a smartphone dystopia - kawera
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/oct/05/smartphone-addiction-silicon-valley-dystopia
======
woodandsteel
Social media and smart phone attention-grabbers are bad because they bring
immediate rewards, but divert you from spending your time and energy on
activities that are less immediately rewarding, but have far higher benefits
in the long term.

The reason they work is our brains are designed for a foraging tribe existence
in which the attention-grabbers a person would encounter generally elicited
more functional behavior.

I don't think regulation can work here. It seems to me that the solution is
some combination of people getting smarter and deciding to get off social
media and turn off their smartphones, plus technology like steemit that avoid
the economic model of advertising + selling personal data.

